# Low Platelets



## babybaillie

Have posted this on other boards but havent had any help.

I got called into triage on thur nite cause my platelets have dropped to 75. They were 220 in june. And should be 150-440. Have an app on tue to see a consultant. But would love to know more about this b4 then if anyone else has had this prob


----------



## Eve

From what I just read if you have low platelets it can effect your clotting ability and put you at a higher risk for problem bleeds, during or after delivery etc... especially if you need to have a cesarean section. says sometimes women need a platelet transfusion if the levels are too low, but most women do not need extra treatment. Sorry I have no personal experience with this but figured I would read up a little and try and help :)


----------



## Wombat

I think what it would mean to you (and I just got to know it because I am having a home birth and midwife talked about it) is that you would have to give birth in hospital. As you might need a blood transfusion. And you are considered more high risk for bleeding...

Sorry, not much help.


----------



## Dixielane

From what I understand...it is one of those things that can complicate pregnancy, but most likely just is a minor thing. I have low blood platelets naturally that seem to stay within 100,000 lately...it is considered ITP. Idiopathic thrombocytopenia purpura(sp) I think. Some people get ITP in their lifetimes who previously were fine. There is medicine available to help if low platelets caused problems....And a long time ago low platelets caused problems during birth so docs did c-sections for women with low platelets. Nowadays, we are more advanced so a woman can have a normal birth - it is better anyway with low platelets. Your count may be pregnancy induced thrombocytopenia - it is very common and the platelets go back after birth. If your doc is concerned, he can refer you to a hemotologist. I don't think low count is anything to freak over - atleast my docs/hemo don't think so. Like most things, it can be managed!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi there. 

I have low platelets (ITP as mentioned above) - You can get low platelets just in pregnancy but mine have been low since I was 17 and I concieved with the knowledge the pregnancy (especially the birth) would be high risk. Basically you are at a higher risk of having bleeding problems - bruising, hemorraghing etc.

All the way through my pregnancy I was monitored by a haemo and my platelets were between 20 and 30. This is a normal level for me - I have been at this level for the last 10 years. Before my due date I was treated with an immunoglobulin infusion (IVIG) to try and get my platelets higher for the delivery. 

If your platelets are low at delivery time (like less than 100), there will be factors to consider at delivery. You will not be allowed an epidural / spinal anasthesia. You wil not be allowed any intervention - no ventouse, forceps, fetal scalp monitoring or blood sampling etc.

The safe level for a vaginal delivery is about 50. Safe for a c-section is also 50, but a c-section carries more risk of bleeding. I was told that a section would be under general anaesthetic if I needed one (platelets had to be above 80 and stable for a spinal)

I was also induced early while the platelets were a bit better after the IVIG - before they could drop again. I did a LOT of work to try and get myself in a good position for the delivery - birth ball for positioning, raspberry leaf tea and evening priimrose oil for cervix etc. They worked - I had a 6 hr 26 min active labour, and natural delivery with just gas and air. I delivered with a platelet level of 66. You could read my birth story for more info on how things went.

One thing they did do was to give me the syntocinon drip AFTER the delivery to help my uterus contract and reduce the risk of severe bleeding. This didn't hurt - I barely noticed it.

Baby's platelets were checked after delivery and were found to be normal. 

If you need any more info please PM me - I have research papers I could pass on and other people I could put you in touch with. 

Good luck - it can be done and hopefully your platelets will stay high enough not to couse you any problems at all. x


----------



## babybaillie

Thanks. I seen a registrar today. The consultant that i was supposed to see was off!!! so have to go back next tues. Im being referred to haematology meantime. The registrar did say that i woulndt be allowed a epidural. And if i need an emergency c/s i will need knocked out. I wont know for definate until i see d consultant but they are thinking they may try a steroid, or globulin drip. but i will be seen more frequent now, and get growth scans every few weeks to keep an eye on the wee one. and be seen at consultant based clinic now instead of midwife lead one!!! great eh


----------



## babybaillie

Went to the haematoligist and my platelets are now sitting at 37! have to go back in 2 weeks, with a growth scan next week. If they keep dropping like this i will have no platelets left this time next month!


----------



## kaygeebee

Don't panic - mine sat at 20 - 30 throughout pregnancy and I once had a count of 0!!

There are things they can do to boost the count, but as it's not too big a problem until the delivery they often leave treatment until just before you are due. I was treated with the IV drip at 38 weeks and delivered via early induction at 39+3

If you need to chat about treatment options PM me. xx


----------



## babybaillie

They mentioned sumthing about 38 week treatment. But what happens if i go into labour earlier than that. Last labour lasted 3 hours in total. SO i imagine this being the 3rd will be even quicker. By the time i get my babysitter sorted and get to the hospital there wont be much time for anything other than pushing her out!!!


----------



## goddess25

Like someone said above it is pregnancy induced ITP. You will most likely be given IVIG at 38 weeks. I was a hematology RN but now work with Bone Marrow Transplant patients, but if you need any more advice PM me. I have looked after many people with a platelet count of 0 for a long time. You just need to take some precautions to avoid bleeding.


----------



## kaygeebee

babybaillie said:


> They mentioned sumthing about 38 week treatment. But what happens if i go into labour earlier than that. Last labour lasted 3 hours in total. SO i imagine this being the 3rd will be even quicker. By the time i get my babysitter sorted and get to the hospital there wont be much time for anything other than pushing her out!!!

Don't panic. I did worry about this too, but I was told that I needed to let them know ASAP if there was any sign that I might be in early labour, so that if they didn't have time to treat, they would be able to have platelets on standby for me in case I needed them. They can give you a platelet infusion that would last a few hours and get you through a delivery if needs be. x


----------



## Jordicia

Hi, 

I first found out I had a platelet problem when I was pregnant with ds (5). They were quite worried at the level and it came up on each of my blood tests. My waters went early with ds and in hospital they were trying to decide whether I needed a transfusion or not. In they end they decided not to but then I needed a crash c-section and that started them worrying again. I really didnt bleed very much and healed with no problem. 
After i had ds I had to go to the doctors and have my blood tested again which still showed low platelets. I then got pregnant with dd (4) and again the platelet issue came up with the same outcome, no problem and I had a c-section with her too. After I had dd I didnt really feel very well and had started bruising quite badly so had bloods tested and platelets were still very low. 
I went to see a heamotologist at the hospital who found out i had abnormally large platelets. This can mean one of two things:
1) I actually have a normal level of platelets but the machine counter can't read them properly
2) My platelets are too large to pass through into the bloodystream causing the low count. This is the more likely outcome for me as i do show symtoms of low platelets with easy bruising that takes a long time to dissapear as well as a general unwell feeling when the count is very low.

I have since found out that i actually have a hereditary condition as some of my cousins and an aunty also suffer from this (only females strangely) on my maternal side. My mum bruises very badly from just brushing past things but it has never been picked up for her as a platelet problem.

As long as they have found that there is a problem then should you need any axtra treatment then they will be ready. After your baby is born if they dont offer it to you, get more blood tests done to see if it was due to being pregnant or if it is something you had previously. It can be a sign of many things, some not so nice so would be worth finding out. Wishing you a heathy pregnancy/birth x


----------



## babybaillie

Had my blood checked today because i was covered in red spots and nose is bleeding constantly during the nite. Got a call from the gp and they are now at 14.. have to go back 2moro morning.

has anyone ever been put on predsinole 20mg? there talking about this, but i dont want to be on steroids for 6 weeks, and i dont want to blow up like a balloon. 

cant wiat for this all to be over now


----------



## bky

Old post but I was glad to find this. Just found out I have low platelets (though not even really that low, just 130-140 range down from 210 at initial bloods). Have to have them retested and an obsetric consult if they are still low. I'm already at risk of a c-section for low placenta, but doesn't sound like I'm likely to be in any danger zones unless they drop drastically.


----------



## e1234

Found this thread 
I'm in my 6th pregnancy 
I have had low platelets in all but this time they are the lowest. 
I had twice post partum hemmorage.

my platelets now dropped to 48 and the hemotologist is considering giving me ivig .
I'm not sure if that means i'll be hospitalized or just go into the hospital for treatment.
anyone here get ivig? does it affect the baby at all. i'm 34 weeks now.


----------



## Skeet

the doctors all want me induced right away. i am all for natural childbirth, and i want the baby to come when she's ready. my platelets are at 110 as of monday night, they've fallen from 127 to 110 in 11 days. i dislike hospitals and my blood pressure goes up every time i'm in there. so they think i've got all these problems with platelets dropping and bp being too high. i am facing everything i've been avoiding the whole pregnancy, mostly a c-section, drugs, pitocin for inducing... do you think i'll be okay waiting? medicaid is my form of payment and i don't want it shut off by not following doctors orders. PLEASE HELP!!! i'm 39 weeks btw, but i feel like the babe needs some more time to bake


----------



## babybaillie

110 is absoloutely fine. No reason for an induction at that level. Mine were 14 when i was taken in for induction. i was told if they went up to 70 i wouldnt have to be induced. i ended up having to have a e/cs but thank god i did as babys platelets were 22 and she wouldnt have survived a normal delivery


----------



## becstar

I had ITP as a child and am being retuested now as I'm bruising crazily - but I didn't think it could return in adulthood if you had it in childhood?


----------



## ashley_gee89

Hi i just found this thread via googlin for platelet info. My platelet problem occured before i was pregnant but a recent blood test showed they have dropped to 91 i am already under hematology and consultant care and my cons said if they drop below 100 i will need to see an anaesthetist, why would i need to see one of those?


----------



## babybaillie

Could be to get an assesment incase you need a c/s?? I had a meeting with him last pregnancy. With low platelets, if they are below 50 u wouldnt be allowed an epidural, or any other pain relief other than gas n air, and they couldnt do certain tests. thats what ive had to go with, 91 is a great number. mine r sitting at 93 just now, and if they stay about 50 ill be happy.


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Aw that's good news. Did you run into any complications in your labour/s because of low platelet count ?

I agree 91 is good but if they keep following the pattern they are, they will be below 50 pretty soon! They have just adopted the "watch and wait" approach.*


----------



## TeamB

Hi
I appreciate you may not still be active on here but I wondered if you had any research you could send me re low platelets. My bloods have gone down to 133 at 37 weeks +4 and midwife saying I may not be able to have home birth. Really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## TeamB

Hi
I appreciate you may not be active on here anymore but just wondering if you could offer any info re low platelets in pregnancy. Currently 37+4 and have level of 133. Community midwife says I can not have home birth. Thanks


----------

